# LAPD Beating....



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Anybody catch that dude getting his head bashed in with a flast light by a LAPD officer?? i caught it this morning but didn't hear about it yesterday when it happened.

poor guy.....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I saw the video...that dude was beaten so bad. What did he do anyway?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I saw the video...that dude was beaten so bad. What did he do anyway?


 He fled from police with a stolen car.... does that really require a beating? 2 cops had him pinned down and this other cop used his flash light to beat the guy senseless.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> He fled from police with a stolen car.... does that really require a beating? 2 cops had him pinned down and this other cop used his flash light to beat the guy senseless.....


Good! I wish I was there to help the cops. America needs more good beat downs!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

well, he will be rich when all of this is said and done, the cop is being charged with "Unnecessary Force" which was clear, do you realize how big those flash lights are??


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

After the guy was WILLINGLY on the ground, and being held down by TWO police, a third PIG (the one who beat him with the flash light) came running over and kicked him in the head before proceeding to beat him with his flashlight. It's sick how cops think they can just get their aggression out on any black guy they catch up with.

(no offense to any actual good police, that guy was a PIG)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Here is the story.

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,20...2231374,00.html


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

In LA its a felony to be black unless your name is kobe bryant or bill belemy.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CarPhoto.net said:


> In LA its a felony to be black unless your name is kobe bryant or bill belemy.


 uhh...right.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Force +1. No more needs to be said, besides this. Police officers have one of the toughest jobs in the world and for you people to sit back and complain and whine about them using too much force or poor guy this that and the other thing is total bullshit and shows complete lack of understanding. Police have to deal with the most dangerous people on the street and confront them face to face......PEOPLE YOU WOULDNT WANT IN YOUR LIVING ROOM! They put their lives on the line everyday and insure your protection. That guy who stole the car was desparate to escape and was struggeling so the police did what was necessary to insure their protection while also making sure he couldnt escape to harm more people. Shame on your for saying poor guy. If you were on the road with that guy and he drove past you in a stolen car he wouldnt hesitate to knock you into the ditch or worse. Respect the police, because their job is to protect you in respect for your right to life, liberty, and freedom from harm.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

uhh.... okay.

i still think it's wrong, in the past 15 years there have been 28 cases of police brutality among african americans, they seem to be a target for LAPD officers. Most notably the Rodney King one.

i'm just saying the action that was taken by the cop was highly unnecessary, there were two cops present and the 3rd cop came and kicked the guy in the head and beat him with a maglight flash light 11 times.... that is wrong, you use pepper spray or you hold the mans hands in place, you don't beat the man senseless with a flash light.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> After the guy was WILLINGLY on the ground, and being held down by TWO police, a third PIG (the one who beat him with the flash light) came running over and kicked him in the head before proceeding to beat him with his flashlight. It's sick how cops think they can just get their aggression out on any black guy they catch up with.
> 
> (no offense to any actual good police, that guy was a PIG)


 he was probably in danger.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

blueprint said:


> uhh.... okay.
> 
> i still think it's wrong, in the past 15 years there have been 28 cases of police brutality among african americans, they seem to be a target for LAPD officers. Most notably the Rodney King one.
> 
> i'm just saying the action that was taken by the cop was highly unnecessary, there were two cops present and the 3rd cop came and kicked the guy in the head and beat him with a maglight flash light 11 times.... that is wrong, you use pepper spray or you hold the mans hands in place, you don't beat the man senseless with a flash light.


 if it is necessary to insure the protection of yourself and other officers. Than YES you do beat the man senceless with a flashlight which is considered-weapons class-Hard Impact level 2. Its completely justified to use as much force as necessary in order to affect your purpose in the face of hostile authoritative rebellion.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the moral of the story here is dont steal a car and run from the police in Compton. I have a hard time feeling sorry for anyone that is stealing cars and running from the cops. I would want to lay a beating down on someone if they stole my car.

And for an update on the poor Mr. King:

"King, who won a multimillion-dollar settlement from the city, has been in and out of legal problems ever since.

In April, King was sentenced to 120 days in jail for driving under the influence of PCP in San Bernardino County, the *fifth drug-related offense to which King has pleaded guilty or no contest since October 2001*. King could be released from jail as early as this Sunday"

Looks to me like the police should have just finished the job and been done with this jackass.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

in danger?? the police officers had the suspects hands in the position to cuff him, how does bashing a mans head in with a maglight flash protect yourself when the guy is being held by 2 other officers.

what was the guy trying to do?? bite the cop??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh great he was black??

riot time in LA


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i still think it's wrong, in the past 15 years there have been 28 cases of police brutality among african americans, they seem to be a target for LAPD officers. Most notably the Rodney King one.


 Unless you're one of the people expecting a compensation check from the police department, you have nothing to gain by making this a race issue.

The police beat his ass because he was being a jerk. He put alot of peoples' lives in danger, including those of the police officer and the people trying to get to work and school. This includes your family. It had nothing to do with race. Racial prejudice is an excuse people who can't take responsibility for their actions hide behind.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

blueprint said:


> in danger?? the police officers had the suspects hands in the position to cuff him, how does bashing a mans head in with a maglight flash protect yourself when the guy is being held by 2 other officers.
> 
> what was the guy trying to do?? bite the cop??


 its entirely possible that the man was trying to bite the police officer yes. why not consider the fact that they are dealing with an irate individual who needed to controlled and secured to ensure the protection of the officers arresting and the officer responding to the scene.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> oh great he was black??
> 
> riot time in LA


 perfect example of uneducated idiots with no brains reacting to something that they dont have time to understand because they are too busy reacting without thinking.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

how can anybody justify 28 cases of police brutality among african americans??

this isnt about race, i just find it hard to believe why african americans are always getting beat up by LAPD. 22 of those cases were as little as DRUG use.

i'm not saying COPS are assholes, let's get that straight, i am just a bit dusgusted with how are law enforcement uses there tactics against some individuals.

2 years ago an Inglewood Police officer was FIRED for slamming a boys head/body into the trunk of his car and was repeatedly punched in the back of the head. That was clearly unnecessary, the boy was hand cuffed and was unarmed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i can see both perspectives on this incident.

on one hand, had the man been fighting back, it would have been within the police's power to use as much force is necessary to apprehend the suspect.

on the other hand, in the article it clearly states:



> In an incident that recalls the Rodney King beating, a Los Angeles police officer was captured on camera Wednesday repeatedly hitting a car theft suspect with a flashlight after the African-American man appeared to have surrendered.


it's not really within my power to say whether or not the reporter(s) had an objective standpoint, but i've generally found video footage to be unbiased [90% of the time]. in this case though, i think the police were wrong in striking the suspect so many times. i mean, he had surrendered and the guy kicked him and clubbed him with the flashlight 10x. had the man been resisting prior to getting tackled, i wouldn't think twice about siding with police. but this just seems like brutality.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Blueprint, there is more to that statistic than just 28 cases of police brutality. What is the ratio of crimes comitted by blacks vs crime comitted by whites? and of those crimes, how may of them included fleeing from police? Drugs? stolen cars? You can make statistics say anything you want.
I think when anyone creats a highspeed chase that endangers people and then runs from the cops they deserve a beating no mater what color they are.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Blueprint, there is more to that statistic than just 28 cases of police brutality. What is the ratio of crimes comitted by blacks vs crime comitted by whites? and of those crimes, how may of them included fleeing from police? Drugs? stolen cars? You can make statistics say anything you want.
> I think when anyone creats a highspeed chase that endangers people and then runs from the cops they deserve a beating no mater what color they are.


 yeah, i agree with you to some degree. you have to factor in how many high risk crimes are being committed by african americans AND getting caught.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Blueprint, there is more to that statistic than just 28 cases of police brutality. What is the ratio of crimes comitted by blacks vs crime comitted by whites? and of those crimes, how may of them included fleeing from police? Drugs? stolen cars? You can make statistics say anything you want.
> I think when anyone creats a highspeed chase that endangers people and then runs from the cops they deserve a beating no mater what color they are.


 Point taken, 22 cases were drug use/posession and fleeing from law enforcement, all 22 cases were settled in court. It has been a known fact that LAPD has been under investigation for quite some time regarding corruption.... i'm not sure if you guys know about the Rampart incident but that just proves my point in why i think our Local law enforcement needs to be revamped, these cases of brutality and money laundering aren't helping the department i can tell you that.

I've watched the video hundreds of times, you make the decision and you tell me if he deserved what he got.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

He won't have gotten the sh*t beat out of him if he didnt steal a car and run from the police - Lets not forgot about whos really the bad guy is here.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

User said:


> He won't have gotten the sh*t beat out of him if he didnt steal a car and run from the police - Lets not forgot about whos really the bad guy is here.


 sure, but that's why we have a justice system.... he will go to jail and serve his time.

he did not however deserve the beating, the police violated his civil rights.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm not sympathetic to criminals, so therefor he got what he deserved. If people want to riot in L.A let them, but then more police will have the right to beat the sh*t out of more people.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

User said:


> I'm not sympathetic to criminals, so therefor he got what he deserved. If people want to riot in L.A let them, but then more police will have the right to beat the sh*t out of more people.


 neither am i but what if that was a family member or friend? granted they clearly broke the law, it does not warrant 10 severe hits in the head by a flash light does it?

if a criminal were to steal my car i could careless, there's a reason why i pay insurance.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Is the man still alive and walking? If he is it wasn't that severe.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

User said:


> Is the man still alive and walking? If he is it wasn't that severe.


 he probably is injured, your skull can only take so much impact and that flash light is pretty heavy, i'm sure he sustained some type of injury after being wacked in the head 10 times.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

> if a criminal were to steal my car i could careless, there's a reason why i pay insurance. nod.gif


but I'm sure you wuold care if a criminal fleeing from the cops in a stolen vehicle slammed into you at a high rate of speed rendering you a quadrapalegic







then you could have a fun time watching someone count your money for you as they empty your colostomy bag.

The guy was breaking the law, a beating with a flash light is p*ssy sh*t compared to how many people he could've killed. I don't see why everyone is feeling sorry for him, he obviously wasn't caring about your safety as he was speeding down the road


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hypothetically speaking that can never happen... compton is a pretty un-peaceful area if you asked me and i have no business there, it's about 30 miles from where i live anyways.

but if i were to have gotten hit by him it wouldn't leave me paralyzed, he was only going 35mph.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

blueprint said:


> hypothetically speaking that can never happen... compton is a pretty un-peaceful area if you asked me and i have no business there, it's about 30 miles from where i live anyways.
> 
> but if i were to have gotten hit by him it wouldn't leave me paralyzed, he was only going 35mph.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn, I can't believe how many of you think it's okay for the police to beat a criminal after they have surrendered. Oh well, I hate cops and that's why I laugh when they get smoked, somewhere out there a cop is gonna get payed back for these type of actions.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> I laugh when they get smoked ~ Denver










I can't believe you said that.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Denver said:


> Damn, I can't believe how many of you think it's okay for the police to beat a criminal after they have surrendered. Oh well, I hate cops and that's why I laugh when they get smoked, somewhere out there a cop is gonna get payed back for these type of actions.


 since your hate cops I'm guessing you've had a lot of experience with them....from being innocent I'm sure. So I'm guessing if some guy was going to pop you a new asshole in your forehead with a .45 and a cop came around the corner trying to save you, I'm sure you would hope that the criminal would kill the cop so he would still be able to kill you


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

User said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I laugh when they get smoked ~ Denver
> ...


 you could cut the ignorance with a knife...to tell the truth I don't even know why I jumped into this convo, you can't reason with people who are not capable of reason.... user, get out while you still can


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

who gives a damn. people have it too good man. the cops shoulda smiled to the camera and stomped the guys head one more time. damn criminals here in the US of A are pussies.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

mdemers883 said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I can't believe how many of you think it's okay for the police to beat a criminal after they have surrendered. Oh well, I hate cops and that's why I laugh when they get smoked, somewhere out there a cop is gonna get payed back for these type of actions.
> ...


 I grew up in LA and I look like a minority so I've had a lot of dealings with cops. Have I ever broke the law, yes, as I'm sure many of us on this thread have. But I have been harassed and physically hurt by cops before when I was doing nothing wrong also. I don't need the cops, the only thing they have to save people is guns, and I got guns too.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Why does looking like a minority are being a minority have anything to do with this? This person was breaking the law, and it doesnt matter what color of skin he has are what he looks like. In some cities across the USA whites are a minority just a blacks, hispanics, asians are in other cities - and you dont hear no bitching. Some minorities uses there minority status as a third [political] leg to stand on when they dont get there way - are get in trouble with the law.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking like a minority has everything to do with this. I have been in certain situations with police where I know that if I looked white, the situation would have been handled much differently. I haven't seen any high profile cases of white guys being beaten by LAPD, have you? 
Also, I know for a fact that there are white guys that steal cars out in LA, but I don't think they catch a beating like this if they are caught. Sure the guy deserves to go to jail by law, but now he'll get rich instead, serves the cops right.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Denver said:


> Looking like a minority has everything to do with this. I have been in certain situations with police where I know that if I looked white, the situation would have been handled much differently. I haven't seen any high profile cases of white guys being beaten by LAPD, have you?
> Also, I know for a fact that there are white guys that steal cars out in LA, but I don't think they catch a beating like this if they are caught. Sure the guy deserves to go to jail by law, but now he'll get rich instead, serves the cops right.


 wow, I hope I never get pulled over by a black cop cause I'll be in trouble. Since I would be different race (white) he would definately be out to bust my ass.

and yes, I was laying the sarcasm on quite thick


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

anyone who runs from the police or dis-respects them SHOULD get a flashlight to the dome!!! Fuckin criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

everybody has Civil Rights.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

mdemers883 said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like a minority has everything to do with this. I have been in certain situations with police where I know that if I looked white, the situation would have been handled much differently. I haven't seen any high profile cases of white guys being beaten by LAPD, have you?
> ...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

User said:


> Why does looking like a minority are being a minority have anything to do with this? This person was breaking the law, and it doesnt matter what color of skin he has are what he looks like. In some cities across the USA whites are a minority just a blacks, hispanics, asians are in other cities - and you dont hear no bitching. Some minorities uses there minority status as a third [political] leg to stand on when they dont get there way - are get in trouble with the law.


 Color of skin shouldnt have anything to do with this but unfortunately it does. Im a minority that was born and raised in LA and I could tell you from personal experience that LAPD and local sherrifs will not hesitate to smack you around if they dont like you or the color of your skin and unless you are a minority I highly doubt you will be able to understand where Im coming from. Some of you are saying people who break the law deserve to be beat like that than shouldnt the cops that assaulted him be beaten also since they broke the law too? Or does this just apply to minorities?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

what the police officer did was wrong but this is pretty common already for people that live in Los Angeles. LAPD is a joke and so is the LA Sheriff's dept., they take there personal problems out on other people and it's not right, some of these cops need some psychological help.

all the cops i've dealt with have been Assholes to me, i've learned to accept *DWA*


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cops are worthless..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't live in L.A, and I don't clame to know the way LAPD treats minorities. I live in the Southeast U.S, I'm always traveling from Atlanta to Birmingham to Miami its part of my job. And the blacks outnumber whites, and the hispantic population is growing like sh*t to. So I like both of you, I'm in the minority from the parts of the cities I visit, so I have to put up with blacks and hispantics being assholes. Put you don't see me playing the race card because its pure sh*t.









Just the other day cops were shot dead in Birmingham.









http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/06/17/...ain624591.shtml


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

seems a lot of people don't like police in this message board....

my uncle is a cop and i can't stand him.....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

blueprint said:


> what the police officer did was wrong but this is pretty common already for people that live in Los Angeles. LAPD is a joke and so is the LA Sheriff's dept., they take there personal problems out on other people and it's not right, some of these cops need some psychological help.
> 
> all the cops i've dealt with have been Assholes to me, i've learned to accept *DWA*
> 
> :nod:


 very true. i hate sherriffs with a passion.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jesus some of you people are funny. Do you think you would have your little tanks or cars or nice homes if it was not for the cops? You act so hard but in reality if there was no police force 99.9% of you would be hiding under your bed while the criminals took everything your parants worked for. 
Oh sorry, I forgot I was on the internet, most of you guys are bad asses with guns and could take care of yourself....lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Jesus some of you people are funny. Do you think you would have your little tanks or cars or nice homes if it was not for the cops? You act so hard but in reality if there was no police force 99.9% of you would be hiding under your bed while the criminals took everything your parants worked for.
> Oh sorry, I forgot I was on the internet, most of you guys are bad asses with guns and could take care of yourself....lol.


 lol, you have no idea.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Enlighten me Hyphen.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Why do people call the cops when someone comes in there home? Because cops have guns right? Well if you have your own guns you can cut out the middleman. I don't think the police are responsible for the fact that I have a car or a home. Something tells me I wouldn't be hiding under my bed either, my bed sits on the floor.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Why do people call the cops when someone comes in there home? Because cops have guns right? Well if you have your own guns you can cut out the middleman. I don't think the police are responsible for the fact that I have a car or a home. Something tells me I wouldn't be hiding under my bed either, my bed sits on the floor.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never said they are responsible for the fact that you have a car or a home...but if there was no police force in the US....or in LA in particular...do you really think anyone would have anything? Yeah, it is great to have a gun to protect yourself, but with no law enforcement so would every criminal and would you want 10 dudes with automatic rifles knocking down your door while you sit there with a pistol? I know I wouldnt.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Enlighten me Hyphen.


 i appreciate the cops presence, i appreciate the job that they do. sherriffs, i hate them with a passion. i wouldn't take their place, but there are some cops that people just don't agree with and like. why? because they're human. they sometimes let their frustrations and stress out on criminals. i've seen it happen MANY times, to me, friends, on television, etc.

as for what i've been through, you have no idea what i've been through or what i've done. so it's not really fair to make assumptions. you wouldn't really expect my past if you saw me in person.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

man, this thread has gone towards Cop Bashing.









anyways, like i said... what he did was wrong and i think he should lose his job for unnecessary force.

IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think I said anything about what you had been through hyphen. My point was only that every one that is saying how much they hate cops needs cops. I am not saying there are not bad cops, there are assholes in every occupation so why would the police be any different.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think I said anything about what you had been through hyphen. My point was only that every one that is saying how much they hate cops needs cops. I am not saying there are not bad cops, there are assholes in every occupation so why would the police be any different.


 because there job is to "Protect and to Serve"

not to eat donuts and give tickets.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I never said they are responsible for the fact that you have a car or a home...but if there was no police force in the US....or in LA in particular...do you really think anyone would have anything? Yeah, it is great to have a gun to protect yourself, but with no law enforcement so would every criminal and would you want 10 dudes with automatic rifles knocking down your door while you sit there with a pistol? I know I wouldnt.


Yes you are, you're saying nobody would have anything if police weren't around. If 10 dudes are knocking down my door with automatics I don't think the cops are gonna be saving me anyhow. I'm not saying I don't appreciate the fact that there are some good cops out there, I know there are and I know they help out a lot of people. But there is a reason why I will never call the cops, and why cops make me uncomfortable even though I'm not doing anything wrong, I don't trust them. Due to my own personal experiences with them, I have no love for police.
Nothing gives them right to beat a man in the head with a flashlight either


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Denver....I was talking about how the USA would be WITHOUT THE POLICE. Sure, life would be great if everyone owned a gun and there was no law enforcement.

Never mind, I feel like im talking to a wall.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think I said anything about what you had been through hyphen. My point was only that every one that is saying how much they hate cops needs cops. I am not saying there are not bad cops, there are assholes in every occupation so why would the police be any different.
> ...


 In a perfect world bp....


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)




----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

gurke has brought up some good points and i can't argue with him.

i don't have a problem with cops and i'm glad they are there for the protection of the majority of the public. the LAPD has been under investigation by the FBI for quite some time regarding all of this... especially regarding the Rampart Scandal.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> Jesus some of you people are funny. Do you think you would have your little tanks or cars or nice homes if it was not for the cops? You act so hard but in reality if there was no police force 99.9% of you would be hiding under your bed while the criminals took everything your parants worked for.
> Oh sorry, I forgot I was on the internet, most of you guys are bad asses with guns and could take care of yourself....lol.


your sarcasm leans towards assumptions that we're all sorts of computer nerds that talk big over the internet. i assure you, that's not the case.

that's why i said that you didn't know me, what i've done, or what i've been through.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hyphen said:


> > Jesus some of you people are funny. Do you think you would have your little tanks or cars or nice homes if it was not for the cops? You act so hard but in reality if there was no police force 99.9% of you would be hiding under your bed while the criminals took everything your parants worked for.
> > Oh sorry, I forgot I was on the internet, most of you guys are bad asses with guns and could take care of yourself....lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 No...my statements said 99.9% talk big on the internet and would go crying to their moms if they were called on it in person. That leaves plenty of room for actual bad asses. I never picked out anyone in particular and you are right, I dont know you or what you have been though. What I do know is that 99.9% of people would be in big trouble if there was no law enforcement and they had to fend for themselves to protect their family and property.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh, okie. true though, that we need law enforcement. but even if the lapd or any pd was around, i'm sure some sort of protective militia would eventually form


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

User said:


> I don't live in L.A, and I don't clame to know the way LAPD treats minorities. I live in the Southeast U.S, I'm always traveling from Atlanta to Birmingham to Miami its part of my job. And the blacks outnumber whites, and the hispantic population is growing like sh*t to. So I like both of you, I'm in the minority from the parts of the cities I visit, so I have to put up with blacks and hispantics being assholes. Put you don't see me playing the race card because its pure sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry you have to put up with black and hispanics being assholes but everyone has to put up with assholes no matter what race but how would you feel if those same "blacks and hispanics" that were assholes to you were cops and all had guns, the power to ruin your life, could say whatever they want and you cant say anything, and could beat the crap out of you and then get away without any sort of punishment.

Just the other day near my house a cop killed a guy with a pellet gun and in the process shot one of his fellow cops in the neck.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i didn't watch it personally myself, but i heard it looked a lot worse then it actually was. As for myself, it was wrong, but wasn't that big a deal. He wasn't really hurt. He was hit w/ a flashlight, but he wasn't being wailed on (or so i've heard)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I spent one year in Los Angeles and found many of the police to be hard asses, but look how dangerous that city is. I grew up in Philadelphia: very dangerous town, very tough cops. In Albany NY I lived for 10 years and some of those cops were mean as hell. All I can figure is that the police had become jaded in all these places, because every night they have to deal with the lowest types of people. Because I realized this, I never disrespected the police, even though I knew sometimes they abused their authority. 
Where I live in Ohio now, the cops are much nicer than anywhere I've ever lived. They go out of their way to help you and treat respectful people with respect. Then again, out here in the suburbs, there's just not enough trouble to make the average cop mean. Cops have one of the toughest jobs, and the wrongful acts of a small minority do not represent the majority. I would like to see how any of us would act if we had to deal with criminals every day.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Fargo said:


> I spent one year in Los Angeles and found many of the police to be hard asses, but look how dangerous that city is. I grew up in Philadelphia: very dangerous town, very tough cops. In Albany NY I lived for 10 years and some of those cops were mean as hell. All I can figure is that the police had become jaded in all these places, because every night they have to deal with the lowest types of people. Because I realized this, I never disrespected the police, even though I knew sometimes they abused their authority.
> Where I live in Ohio now, the cops are much nicer than anywhere I've ever lived. They go out of their way to help you and treat respectful people with respect. Then again, out here in the suburbs, there's just not enough trouble to make the average cop mean. Cops have one of the toughest jobs, and the wrongful acts of a small minority do not represent the majority. I would like to see how any of us would act if we had to deal with criminals every day.


 I completely agree cops have one of the toughest jobs and also a few acts by some do not represent the whole but thats not an excuse for any cops to ever break the law. I wish the suburb cops over here were like the way they are in Ohio cause the ones over here are often assholes just like the inner city cops. They should be more respectful and nicer but instead they harass young minorities because theyre bored and dont have any real criminals to deal with.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if he didnt break the law he wouldnt have gottin beat

society is gettin to soft, if you want to be a badass your gonna have to be able to

take a beating once in awhile. i think the cops should have a little more freedom

with the flash light, people might think twice about what there about to do when they

know they got 4 d cells flyin at there head if they get caught, now i mean this for the

serious sh*t not your run of the mill speeding ticket. and to some of you that hate

cops i under what your attitude was when you were stopped and dont use the race

card i dont accept that as an excuse i think thats something the media and

comidians over hyped and now the public blieves it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

and cops harass more than just the minorities i have been stopped and fuct with lots

of times for no aparent reason


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Rodney King deserved it, and I'm sure this man did as well.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Rodney King deserved it, and I'm sure this man did as well.


 It's thoughts like that which contribute to the fact that the LAPD has been continuously beating people for the past 20 years. That's all good if you feel that way, but do you think the cops in Birmingham deserved it too? Cops like this are the reason other cops get killed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Denver said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Rodney King deserved it, and I'm sure this man did as well.
> ...


 cops get killed cause criminals dont want to go to jail


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG. Another long debate.

Anyway! I think the beating was necessary. Man, I think the cops should have had the right to cut off his hands. Goddamn, running awhile from a cop can be real dangerous. Criminals are given too much rights thesedays. Back in my country, if you steal, you'll probably go to jail for like 10 years, thats why no one steals unless they're really dumb.

Thats the kinda law we need.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > He fled from police with a stolen car.... does that really require a beating? 2 cops had him pinned down and this other cop used his flash light to beat the guy senseless.....
> ...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't read all the arguing, i'm just looking for a link to see the video, please direct me. Sorry if it was posted already, I skimmed the majority of this.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> if he didnt break the law he wouldnt have gottin beat
> 
> society is gettin to soft, if you want to be a badass your gonna have to be able to
> 
> ...


 According to some of you that black guy deserved a beating for breaking the law so wouldnt it be fair if the cop recieved a beating also since he broke the law also. If it were anyone else besides a cop hitting someone in the head with a flashlight on video they would go to jail for assault with a deadly weapon or attempted murder so why should it be acceptable for a cop to do so since it was an obvious use of excessive force. If you dont want to believe race can play a big role in how the cops treat people its up to you but Ive had enough first hand experience to know that cops often assume younger minorites to be criminals and treat them that way, whether its pulling over a car full of blacks simply because theyre in a nice neighborhood or beating them down if they do actually commit a crime.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

akio525 said:


> I completely agree cops have one of the toughest jobs and also a few acts by some do not represent the whole but thats not an excuse for any cops to ever break the law. I wish the suburb cops over here were like the way they are in Ohio cause the ones over here are often assholes just like the inner city cops. They should be more respectful and nicer but instead they harass young minorities because theyre bored and dont have any real criminals to deal with.


 I know exactly what you mean. When I lived in upstate NY, many of the suburban police were also worse, IME of course. They had the attitude of bureaucrats, which irritated many law-abiding citizens who normally supported the police. I feel greatful right now to live under a police force that contributes positively to the community. Then again, I hear in Warren, OH that the police force is currently under federal investigation for serious abuses. I guess it depends where you live.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

THE GUY WAS DOWN ON THE FLOOR WHY DOSE HE NEED A BEAT DOWN??? CUZ LAPD'S ARE ALL A BUNCH OF (GOOD p*ssy CAT)!!!IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!





































FAWK DA POLICE!!!!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i still think it's wrong, in the past 15 years there have been 28 cases of police brutality among african americans, they seem to be a target for LAPD officers. Most notably the Rodney King one.
> ...


 So true.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you people are still very fortunate over there. Your police police only eat donuts, give tickets then beat you up. Here, (for no apparent reason) police will break your neck, smash your car/property, eat you, or burry you alive or weld you in a drum filled with rocks then toss you in the murky Pasig River.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> THE GUY WAS DOWN ON THE FLOOR WHY DOSE HE NEED A BEAT DOWN??? CUZ LAPD'S ARE ALL A BUNCH OF (GOOD p*ssy CAT)!!!IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

camotekid said:


> you people are still very fortunate over there. Your police police only eat donuts, give tickets then beat you up. Here, (for no apparent reason) police will break your neck, smash your car/property, eat you, or burry you alive or weld you in a drum filled with rocks then toss you in the murky Pasig River.


 Damn


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

camotekid said:


> you people are still very fortunate over there. Your police police only eat donuts, give tickets then beat you up. Here, (for no apparent reason) police will break your neck, smash your car/property, eat you, or burry you alive or weld you in a drum filled with rocks then toss you in the murky Pasig River.


 i thought manila police were better than most of the police in the philippines? i have a friend in quezon city and she says cops there are really abusive too.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

what those cops did is awesome. we need to see more of that in la. cops put there life on the line daily. i think they went easy on him. hopefully some one kills him before he gets a chance to sue.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hyphen said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> > THE GUY WAS DOWN ON THE FLOOR WHY DOSE HE NEED A BEAT DOWN??? CUZ LAPD'S ARE ALL A BUNCH OF (GOOD p*ssy CAT)!!!IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!
> ...










I have to give you credit for using maddox, he's a funny bastard


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Denver said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Rodney King deserved it, and I'm sure this man did as well.
> ...


 well the fact that Rodney King was a low life junkie back then...and is still to this day had something to do with it. And no, the fact that he is black has nothing to do with this, turning it into a race issue is a chickenshit move. There are plenty of *******/white trash junkies in this world too, it just won't make the news if they get their ass beat







and that doesn't bother me one bit


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Back when i was younger ( before i could drive ) my friends use to steal cars and i was pressured into doing it i have stolen a car before but i was young say about 13 honestly i didnt know wth i was doing i was just going with flow i dont think what i did in the past was right but i know i wouldnt deserve some major beating its all part of growing up everyone grows up diffrent and our lifestyles may be way diffrent which is why i think so many ppl have diffrent prespectives on this. And for running from the cops its just a reaction they just got caught they dont know what to do so they panic and try to get away yea some kid could of just jumped in the middle of the road and could of gone hit but what are the chances of that ? that late at night and i know if i got chased down and someone hoped in my way i wouldnt just run them over cause that would of put me in deepers sh*t. what my point is maybe they dont see the picture clearly they just think fawk i hate walking here let me take a car but not the whole picture about what if i get caugt i could run someone over etc but i know that i dont need no beating with a flashlight to show me my mistakes. This is why we have prisons so poeple that mess up can rethink everything it aint no fun to locked up in there and im sure they'll learn there lesson and if not they'll just be there longer. im not here to stirr up arguement but i just wanted to give u insight from someone who was actully in that postion...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It is bullshit that some of you can sit in the safety of your own homes and complain about the police and what they do. If they did not put their lives on the line every night for us whos to say that we would still be around to discuss things like this. Some low life scum bag could just walk into your house and blow you away. Eventhough you sit around and bitch about them you expect them to protect you from "bad guys" and other things that you would be to scared to take care of on your own. You were not there while the last incident was taking place so who are you to be saying that the police were out of line maybe the guy pulled a gun on them you don't know, all you hear is what the media wants you to hear. They get alot more attention if they talk about police brutality than they do reporting on a routine traffic stop. If you were put in the same situations that they are in daily you would look at things a little bit differently. At the end of the night they want to go home to their familys just as much as the rest of us do. I also think it's funny all of you who call the police pigs, and the others who say fawk the police don't have the testicular fortitude to walk up to them and say it to their faces you have to hide and say it behind thier backs.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

> I also think it's funny all of you who call the police pigs, and the others who say fawk the police don't have the testicular fortitude to walk up to them and say it to their faces you have to hide and say it behind thier backs.


Because they have guns :rasp: ....now, I'm not talkin' in general but some of them are bullshit!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think it was bullshit. f*ck that cop. i want to be a cop just to so i can add to one better cop out there. you gys are crazy if you think what he did was right. think about it.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yonam said:


> > I also think it's funny all of you who call the police pigs, and the others who say fawk the police don't have the testicular fortitude to walk up to them and say it to their faces you have to hide and say it behind thier backs.
> 
> 
> Because they have guns :rasp: ....now, I'm not talkin' in general but some of them are bullshit!


 if a cop was not on the clock i would say it. i know some cops and there are just some out there that take it allll to the head.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> Force +1. No more needs to be said, besides this. Police officers have one of the toughest jobs in the world and for you people to sit back and complain and whine about them using too much force or poor guy this that and the other thing is total bullshit and shows complete lack of understanding. Police have to deal with the most dangerous people on the street and confront them face to face......PEOPLE YOU WOULDNT WANT IN YOUR LIVING ROOM! They put their lives on the line everyday and insure your protection. That guy who stole the car was desparate to escape and was struggeling so the police did what was necessary to insure their protection while also making sure he couldnt escape to harm more people. Shame on your for saying poor guy. If you were on the road with that guy and he drove past you in a stolen car he wouldnt hesitate to knock you into the ditch or worse. Respect the police, because their job is to protect you in respect for your right to life, liberty, and freedom from harm.


 Protecting me has nothing to do with beating someone repeatadly with a MAG LIGHT while they are pinned down by four other cops, not struggling at all. He willingly got ont he ground. at that point all they had to do was cuff him.

force like that isn't always excusable because they are police officers and put their lives on the line everyday. its great what they do but that doesn't excuse everything they do.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mdemers883 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> ...


 maddox is so hilarious. it makes me sad in the pants that he hasn't updated lately


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

BEAT HIM BEAT HIM RODNEY KING HIM!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

basiclly what u guys are saying its ok so lets say if you were speeding which im sure each one u have done and when u get pulled over a cop comes and beats the sh*t out of u with his flashlight and this is ok ?? no which are basiclly the same dangers of the guy running away in his car


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

What they did was good. Will that guy ever run again?


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I think some criminals need to get beat up like murderers, child molestors, rapists, etc. You always forget that criminals have a state of mind of doing evil to innocent people. I am in favor of beat downs to certain criminals but not all.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I will end this for everybody, how many here have been in L.E., in any capacity? I do not mean you badass security guards at the movie theatre. The next time somebody steals your tv and car and gets away, and you complain, most of these guys have records longer than you have been alive. You complain the cops cannot get anything done, then you complain when they arrest someone. Have you ever chased a man down an alley that has just committed a felony? Go back to the fish boards or law school


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think its funny how you guys can downplay the members here who say they are against the beating. I mean really do you know what kind of flashlights cops carry? Theyre Maglites typically 3-4 cell. If you know anything about a Maglite, youd know their made out of pure steal and when you add in the D size batteries and start beating someone with it, you basically have the ability to bust in their skull. No one for that particular offense deserves to get beat with such an object.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think its funny how you guys can downplay the members here who say they are against the beating. I mean really do you know what kind of flashlights cops carry? Theyre Maglites typically 3-4 cell. If you know anything about a Maglite, youd know their made out of pure steal and when you add in the D size batteries and start beating someone with it, you basically have the ability to bust in their skull. No one for that particular offense deserves to get beat with such an object.


 Nobody here has any idea what happened before the video that aired on TV, the Hispanic officer that hit the suspect had most likely been involved in the pursuit for some time and may have seen some very dangerous situations, the suspect may have tried to injure officers (run them over) or endangered innocents during his attempt to evade the police. Not trying to justify the end result here but you have only seen a small snapshot in time, if your loved ones had been on the road at the time of this chase and had been killed as a result then maybe you would see things differently. In the heat of the pursuit many things occur and are not aired on TV, a thorough investigation and more training will be the result. I hope the officer is able to keep his job and move on with his life, law enforcement is not easy, think about it on Christmas Day when you are setting at home and they are working


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

When you sign up to become a cop dangerous situations and chasing felons is a part of that. Everybody knows that up front. The job criteria of a cop in no way is an excuse for beating a man who is being held down in submission by other cops. Cops are supposed to catch criminals, not committ criminal acts in the process because they have a "hard" job







.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i agree with asain that some people like child malesters deserve a beating because its part of there mentality there sick ppl but for stealing a car who knows why he stole the car how do u know that somehting didnt happen like his friend got hurt and he has no other way of geting there so he steals a car not the smartest thing but he does and he panics when he sees the cops so he trys to run i dont think its right to steal the car but i dont htink he needs brain damage to realize that


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

that is just messed up.


----------

